

Show HN: review my site Cohaico - pashabitz

Today we launched the beta of Cohaico: http://cohai.co<p>Cohaico collects from Twitter what people are saying about specific things (currently consumer electronics and movies, more verticals coming up).<p>We are showing the most interesting tweets for each subject and if you sign in - we show you tweets by your friends first. We analyze sentiment and also show what are the most mentioned products.
Please take a look and let us know what you think:
http://cohai.co
======
HyperViper
I love it! I can finally know exactly what is trending at any given time.
Never will I be out of the loop again!

------
rutipo
Nice! Cool way to see what my friends are thinking about everything.

------
AlexXv
Useful thing, great way to hear real feedback

------
enadav
Go cohai.co ! Love your service

------
rabashani
Great idea, love it.

------
projecteD1
Love it! :)

